# MP277 über Ethernet OHNE WINCC auslesen



## BTDA (26 Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,
ich möchte gerne den Archivbereich eines MP277 über die Ethernet Schnittstelle auslesen und die Daten dann visualisieren.
Es geht einfach darum Kurven die dort entsprechend mitgeschrieben werden sowie Stör und Fehlermeldungen aus der Ferne nachzuvollziehen.
Gibt es dafür ein ( preiswertes ) Tool.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

MFG
Christian


----------



## dalbi (26 Juli 2010)

Hi,

ja den Archiv-Viewer unter Excel. 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35929465

Gruss Daniel


----------



## BTDA (26 Juli 2010)

Soweit so gut, wie bekomme ich die Daten auf meinen Rechner. Das Panel ist in China aber über VPN mit unserem Firmennetzwerk verbunden.
Hast du dazu auch eine Idee ??
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## dalbi (26 Juli 2010)

Hi,

wo werden den die Archive abgelegt?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## BTDA (26 Juli 2010)

Auf der Speicherkarte im Panel.


----------



## dalbi (26 Juli 2010)

Hi,

Ok, wenn das Netzwerk am Panel richtig eingerichtet ist, solltest Du über die VPN-Verbindung darauf zugreifen können. 

Windows Explorer -> Netzwerkumgebung

Falls nicht schau Dir mal folgenden Link an http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/13336639

oder falls der SmartClient läuft direkt über die IP vom Panel im Internetexplorer.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2010)

BTDA schrieb:


> Soweit so gut, wie bekomme ich die Daten auf meinen Rechner. Das Panel ist in China aber über VPN mit unserem Firmennetzwerk verbunden.
> Hast du dazu auch eine Idee ??
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Du müsstest per telnet über VPN auf das Panel zugreifen können.
Wenn ich's noch recht im Kopf hab, dann gibt es beim WinCE der Panels auch einen net-Befehl vergleichbar dem normalen Windows. Mit net use kannst du ein Netzlaufwerk einrichten. Dann kannst du die (geschlossenen) Archive kopieren.
Wenn du die Projektierung online ändern kannst / darfst, dann kannst du ein kurzes Script schreiben zum Archive kopieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## BTDA (27 Juli 2010)

Oha!
Ich hatte gehofft das es ein Tool gibt wo ich ggf. über die IP Adresse auf das Panel zugreifen kann.
Das Panel ist im Netzwerk eingebunden.
So wie das jetzt verstehe kann ich 
a) ein Netzlaufwerk auf dem lokalen Server erstellen ( Das Panel schreibt die Daten auf dieses Netzlaufwerk)  und mir dann von hier aus die Daten ziehen.
Oder
b) über telnet auf das Panel zugreifen.

Also ein Tool dafür gibt es dann wohl nicht ?
Dann muss ich mal schauen wie das löse...
Danke erst mal


----------



## pvbrowser (27 Juli 2010)

Unter Linux/Unix würde würde ich scp/sftp verwenden, um auf entfernte Daten zuzugreifen. sftp Server gibt es ja auch für Windows. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es das auch für Windows CE gibt.

Wenn Du auf dem Panel einen ssh bzw. sftp Server zum laufen kriegen könntest, kannst Du z.B. mit WinSCP von einem Windows Rechner aus der Ferne zugreifen.


----------

